# FireFox and performance prefs.js



## Handy92 (Apr 30, 2017)

This is My finnaly prefs.js settings using by firefox. https://pastebin.com/JaaAGReh

/usr/home/NAME/.mozilla/firefox/jkashf.default/prefs.js

-Disable telemetrics
-tmp into ram
-Blank start page.
-User Agent to Windows10
-Disable WebRTC
-Tracking protection from Private Browsing, always on.
-Miltiprocessing On.
-I do not remember what else. Is Very Very VERY faster.

And now I have a request. Can somebody check this file, and cut livings from Ads:On and other private data if exist, and what else prefs can be set, to obtain highly performance?


----------

